# MAC Studio Fix powder or Select Sheer-which one to get?



## miss anna (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello Ladies, i'm looking for something to put on my face, LoL.
i never wear concealer or foundation before, just a normal pressed powder but i'm looking for something that gives sheer coverage.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i was thinking either of these: Studio Fix powder or Select Sheer pressed, but dont know which one to get. Can you tell me more about these 2 products?
Which one would you recommend to me? i'm just a high school student,by the way.

i have normal skin & a few blemishes. thanx in advance, ladies!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh, and is Studio Fix powder suitable for everyday use?


----------



## JillBug (Nov 11, 2008)

well since sheer is what you are looking for, i would personally go with the select sheer. the studio fix is more of a powder foundation, which has a heavier coverage than the select sheer, which just powders your face lightly.


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 11, 2008)

The sheer powder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, the Studio Powder is suitable for everyday. However, I would only use it if you have flare-ups based on the coverage factor.


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 12, 2008)

go with select sheer if you want a sheer powder.  studio fix is a foundation, not a powder.  it has medium to full coverage.


----------

